# 24 x24 garage exact measurements



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had several different answers so here is the question. For a 24' x 24' garage, are the measurements based on the concrete slab outside measurements or other? Is the framing, including the exterior sheathing, to equal 24' or does it also include the siding. I've also heard that it may be the interior measurements (wall to wall)?? I don't believe this is a matter of local codes, but would like to have some feedback from those who know.
Thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

In my jurisdiction that would be determined by the tax assessor measured by which way brings in the most revenue.:biggrin2:


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

The measurements on a properly developed drawing are always shown on the drawing itself. So an inside measurement will have a double ended arrow, or perhaps a line with two witness marks, showing where the measurement begins and ends. So on a properly developed drawing, there is never any question as to where a given measurement is taken.

If your question is more generic, i.e. if you bid a job that calls for a 24 ft square garage, is there a standard definition for whether this is a net measurement (inside dimensions) or a gross measurement (outside dimensions), I am not familiar with a universal standard. I always ask specifically where the measurements are to be taken.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Round here a 24x24 garage refers to the exterior dimensions... pretty much any general description of the size of a structure here would be the exterior dimensions..


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

In my area it is the outside measurements of the building, completed.

Say you have trim boards on the corners running vertical , The tax assessor measures from outside to outside, and you pay taxes on the entire sq. feet of that, even though you can't live in the wall spaces or siding.


ED


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Since I didn't let the tax assessor in, it is always outside.:smile:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Local assessment rules. When framing (walls/floors/roofs) or concrete work (slabs/patios/garages) -in residential- the siding/sheathing is *not* included in the measurement, around here. 

Gary


----------



## Str8AheadInc (Feb 25, 2017)

Gary in WA said:


> Local assessment rules. When framing (walls/floors/roofs) or concrete work (slabs/patios/garages) -in residential- the siding/sheathing is *not* included in the measurement, around here.
> 
> Gary


Likewise where I live.


----------

